# Here in NY,,,Cheap Black Chevy Suburbans are flooding the market



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I am currently looking at a 2013 with 125k miles for $6900

book value is more than double that.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

you will need a transmission in less than a year, so its $12k


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OH GOOD! I hope that this spreads to the Washington Metropolitan Area. This will mean fewer Uber SUV drivers on the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> you will need a transmission in less than a year, so its $12k


GM- 60,000 mile Suburban Transmission.

Disposable.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber recently changed Black requirements to 5 years or newer just like comfort so tons of Suburbans are flooding the market as drivers either get a newer suburban or they get a minivan or prius or something better on gas


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Nina2 said:


> Uber recently changed Black requirements to 5 years or newer just like comfort so tons of Suburbans are flooding the market as drivers either get a newer suburban or they get a minivan or prius or something better on gas


thanks for the info,,,i just got this on uber site:

but starting January 1, 2020, we'll enforce a 5-year rolling minimum vehicle year (2015 or newer by 2020).


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It used to be a 10-year minimum even for X cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> Uber recently changed Black requirements to 5 years or newer just like comfort so tons of Suburbans are flooding the market as drivers either get a newer suburban or they get a minivan or prius or something better on gas


3 years Max. For new orleans.
8 years for x or taxi.



Dave Bust said:


> I am currently looking at a 2013 with 125k miles for $6900
> 
> book value is more than double that.


They can be " repurposed" . . .


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 years Max. For new orleans.
> 8 years for x or taxi.
> 
> 
> ...


I do not want to drive a car with a bloody third row


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> I do not want to drive a car with a bloody third row


And why would there be BLOOD on the third row?! -o:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> I do not want to drive a car with a bloody third row


Hose the blood out of it, drive it till it stops smelling like blood.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> you will need a transmission in less than a year, so its $12k


And if for some reason that would be the case, he would still get much more miles out of it than from a Nissan CVT. :roflmao: Pretty easy to generalize things, you know... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

sounds about right hahahahahaha


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> And if for some reason that would be the case, he would still get much more miles out of it than from a Nissan CVT. :roflmao: Pretty easy to generalize things, you know... &#129318;‍♂


So true any transmission lasts longer then Nissan CVTs


----------

